# Sage Wine - was an experiment



## MedPretzel (Jun 9, 2005)

3.5 cups tightly packed frozen sage
1/2lb sunmaid raisins
1lb brown sugar
water to 1 gallon
3 tsp acid blend
1 tsp pectic enzyme
1 tsp yeast nutrient
1 campden tablet


Starting SG was 1.100, montrachet yeast


----------



## Jericurl (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi,

I'm not sure if you are still active or not. Can you give any updates on this wine? I'm wondering how it turned out.


----------

